# Raglin 3D Targets



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I was wondering if Raglin 3D targets has awebsite? I did a search but didn't find one.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

top it


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

never heard of them.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

they are listed as the targets used at the western trail classic in redding and also the around the world shoot in oregeon


----------



## klskat819 (Apr 8, 2013)

*raglin 3ds*



rjharcher said:


> I was wondering if Raglin 3D targets has awebsite? I did a search but didn't find one.


They currently don't have a website but their number is 530-527-7758. If you have any questions I may be able to help you.


----------



## Raglin 3D's (Apr 3, 2009)

There's a web site on facebook.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Raglin 3D's said:


> There's a web site on facebook.


Cool


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't do facebook . Any idea what he charges for a deer . Is the foam like Rhineharts or harder ?


----------

